# Blow through 4 15's



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay so I finally got the balls and im doing a blowthrough enclosure in my gmc sierra ext cab. Im running a Sundown Audio SAZ-2000D and i want to do four 15's. Ive heard good things about the Memphis PR 15's for the price and i could run 2 ohm and have my amp just cruisin. A local installer said he would actually compare the Pr's to a JL W3 and i'm able to get a deal on them for $475. Never messed with memphis subs in the past , give me your input , and also if you think there is a better deal around same price range throw it at me. 

Thanks!


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Id go for 2 18s in a 4th order.

Check out the Fi SSDs.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

why 18's? I mean wouldnt the 4 15's have more cone area? Just Wondering


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

cone area isn't everything

are you adding a camper shell and then cutting or are you just cutting through the bed?

4th order bandpass and sealed clamshells are the way to go if you're looking for a groundpounder

I'd do the bandpass with 18s or the clamshell with the 4 15s

in general, memphis makes a good product


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a tonneau cover on the truck as is.

I know what a 4th order is but can you explain the clamshell idea to mme ?
Havent heard too much about that.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

DD's check out this build we did a few days ago

2 3515s in a GMC sonoma - SMD Forum


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

how much do the 3515's cost usually?


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

dont think i can say... ask ur local dealer


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

oh ok.


oh and i dontknow why i asked what a cclamshell designe was , i wasnt thinking clearly, but if i do the 15's thats what im gonna do


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is the most legendary one:


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Gnarly! well do you have any other 15" woofers you would recommend over the memphis pr's around the same price range? Friend at a local dealer is giving me all four for $475


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

I would just go ahead and buy them and focus on the enclosure. good luck.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Its funny how someone changed the term from Box thru to blow thru lol


----------

